# For the H1B visa, how to prove that position is a specialty occupation?



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

What evidence is needed to prove the occupation falls into the specialty occupation category?


----------



## nardy8 (Mar 10, 2009)

First, of what position are you talking about?

Definition of specialty occupation?

A specialty occupation requires theoretical and practical application of a body of specialized knowledge along with at least a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent. 
For example:
architecture, 
engineering & IT, 
mathematics, 
physical sciences, 
social sciences, 
medicine and health, 
education, 
business specialties, 
accounting, 
law, 
theology, computers
and the arts .............. this are specialty occupations.

This, with another words means that you have, let's say 4 years of B. degree in computers and (let's say) 6 years in teaching (as university teacher, high school teacher in this field) and all the documents to prove it.
I hope that this is what you are looking for. 
Leo


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

I have an M.S. in Computer Information Systems and the company wants to sponsor me as a Web Developer. So I was wondering if my university transcripts will be enough to prove specialty occupation.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your potential employer or their legal department have to handle the visa application and will contact you for documentation they deem necessary. As cut off is April 1 - they better get on to it.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ina said:


> I have an M.S. in Computer Information Systems and the company wants to sponsor me as a Web Developer. So I was wondering if my university transcripts will be enough to prove specialty occupation.


Are you an Australian citizen?


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

Bulgarian citizen


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ina said:


> Bulgarian citizen


So the April H1b draw is probably your only shot at the moment. Hurry up on that application if you want to make that deadline.

Were you an Australian citizen, the E3 would be open to you.


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, I also participated in the green card lottery, but the results come out after the deadline of the H1B visa, unfortunately.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ina said:


> Yes, I also participated in the green card lottery, but the results come out after the deadline of the H1B visa, unfortunately.


Play 'em all! The diversity visa is the best visa money can't buy!


----------

